# Install windows on the windows partiton from Freebsd



## everypot (Aug 31, 2009)

Want to recover windows xp on my netbook.

I installed FreeBSD 8 on my netbook but somehow ruined Windows xp. I try to install windows using an external CD/DVD drive and a windows xp recovery cd, but failed.

I can access the windows partition(NTFS) by


```
mount -r -t ntfs /dev/ad0s1 /mnt/win
```


```
df -h                               
]Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad4s2a    496M    171M    285M    38%    /          
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev       
/dev/ad4s2e    496M    174K    456M     0%    /tmp       
/dev/ad4s2f     83G     15G     62G    19%    /usr       
/dev/ad4s2d    2.9G    194M    2.5G     7%    /var       
[color="Navy"]/dev/ad4s1      40G     88M     40G     0%    /mnt/win[/color]
```

I'm wondering if there is any way to install windows xp on the win partition.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 31, 2009)

you parobably did owerwrite master boot record.... when installed FreeBSD.
You can install grub configure it, and all should be ok.

Or you can simply install FreeBSD boot manager

in any case search forum and/or google how to do it...


If this is the case, then you don't need to reinstall wondows....


----------



## everypot (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks. Can I use sysinstall - Configure - Fdisk? 


```
Offset       Size(ST)        End     Name  PType       Desc  Subtype    Flags

         0         63         62        -     12     unused        0
        63   84662487   84662549    ad4s1      4 NTFS/HPFS/QNX        7
  84662550  196972965  281635514    ad4s2      8    freebsd      165
 281635515       3397  281638911        -     12     unused        0
 281638912   30942896  312581807    ad4s3      4 NTFS/HPFS/QNX        7




The following commands are supported (in upper or lower case):

A = Use Entire Disk   G = set Drive Geometry   C = Create Slice
D = Delete Slice      Z = Toggle Size Units    S = Set Bootable   | = Expert m.
T = Change Type       U = Undo All Changes     W = Write Changes
```


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not really competent in this question, because I don't use MBR for pretty log time now. And because of that, I'm not using sysinstall as well, 

I don't think it'll work (because I doubt you'll be able to install FreeBSD boot loader, yes, it'll ask you about it, but I still doubt)

Search forum/google, how to install freebsd boot loader from command line.
This is one thing I can't seam to remember.... lol


----------



## aragon (Aug 31, 2009)

```
boot0cfg -B ad4
```

After that you should be given a boot menu which will let you choose windows by pressing F1.


----------



## avilla@ (Aug 31, 2009)

perhaps he should set the active flag on the windows partition ("S = Set Bootable")?


----------



## aragon (Aug 31, 2009)

xzhayon said:
			
		

> perhaps he should set the active flag on the windows partition ("S = Set Bootable")?


That will make his Windows boot, but without a boot manager it will render his FreeBSD unbootable.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, it is possible to configure Windows Boot Manager to recognize FreeBSD
try searching for it on daemonforums.org, I think there was howto


or google


----------



## tangram (Aug 31, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Well, it is possible to configure Windows Boot Manager to recognize FreeBSD
> try searching for it on daemonforums.org, I think there was howto or google



9.10. How can I use the Windows NTÂ® loader to boot FreeBSD?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 31, 2009)

even better


----------

